# Peer to Peer Netzwerk und DSL über T-Online vertragen sich nicht



## ChrisiG (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


ich bitte dringend um Hilfe bei einem Problem, das mir seit geraumer Zeit einen Nerv nach dem andern raubt!


Zur Information:

PtP-Netzwerk mit zwei festen PC's

PC1:
+ Netzwerkkarte - Via VT-Rhine Ethernet (on Board) für P2P Netzwerk
+ Netzwerkkarte - Teledat 320 PCI für Internet (PPP over DSL) mittel T-Online 4.0

LAN-Verbinung 1: (Wurde von Teledat-Setup für DSL angelegt)
192.168.0.1
255.255.255.0

Lan-Verbindung 2: (Wurde von Teledat-Setup für ISDN angelegt)
192.168.0.4
255.255.255.0

Lan-Verbindung 3: (Wurde von mir angelegt)
192.168.0.2
255.255.255.0


PC2
+ Ethernet-Karte für P2P Netzwerk

Lan-Verbindung 1: (Wurde von mir angelegt)
192.168.0.3
255.255.255.0


PROBLEM:

Das Interne Netzwerk funktioniert prima. Ich kann sogar die jeweiligen Peripheriegeräte ansteuern. Jedoch funktioniert das ganze nur mit festen IP's.
Nun möchte ich meine DSL Verbindung, die am PC1 eingerichtet ist, gerne auch am PC2 nutzen. Das scheitert aus 2 Gründen:

1. Wenn ich im TCP-Protokoll Verbinden einstellen möchte, wird verlangt, dass ich den PC's die IP's flexibel zuordnen lassen soll. Mache ich das, bricht das Interne Netzwerk zusammen

2. Selbst wenn, ich habe gemerkt, dass die auf PS1 installierte LAN-Verbindung 1 (siehe oben) scheinbar nur indirekt genutzt wird. Wenn ich mich nämlich mit T-Online einwähle, bleibt die LAN-Verbindung 1 (obwohl ordungsgemäß konfiguriert) inaktiv und stattdessen kommt eine 4. Lan-Verbindung dazu. Sie heißt "Internal Settings" und hat ein wenig mehr Einstellungsoptionen als die normalen LAn-Verbingungen. Wenn ich dort versuche, eine Verbindung zum Internen Netzwerk herzustellen, kommt die Meldung: "Diese Einstellungen werden erst bei einer erneuten Einwahl aktiv" - Also wähle ich T-Online erneut ein - und was passiert? Die 4 Lan-Verbindung verschwindet wieder und erscheint bei der Wiedereinwahl erneut, hier ist natürlich von meinen Einstellungen nichts mehr zu sehen.


Also, ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, ich wäre sehr, sehr dankbar dafür.

Christian


----------



## XTEC (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

das sind ja schon mal schön viel Informationen wäre nett wenn DU noch sagst welche Netzwerkkarte Welche IP hat.

Du hast nämlich unter PC1 2 KArtne und 3 IP angegeben?

Gruß

T. Müller


----------

